# Sticky  Guardian Angel // Pedialyte // Pedialyte Recipe



## FaeryBee

*Guardian Angel // Pedialyte // Pedialyte Recipe

When a budgie is injured or ill, the owner is frequently advised to soak a millet spray in an electrolyte solution
and offer it to the bird.

The electrolytes will help balance what the body has lost due to stress, diarrhea or dehydration. 
Electrolyte powder should be a part of every person's "Birdie First Aid Kit"

"Guardian Angel" for sick or stressed birds:

Guardian Angel from The Bird Care Company

U.K. distributor:
GUARDIAN ANGEL 80g - SICK BIRDS - Birdcare Co

Another option in an emergency is to use Pedialyte to replenish electrolytes in your budgie's system.

Many people recommend using sugar-free pedialyte 
but you can use either sugar-free or regular pedialyte in an emergency situation.

If you don't have either Guardian Angel or Pedialyte on hand, make your own following the recipe below:

½ cup hot water
3 ½ cups water
2 Tablespoons honey (or sugar if you have no honey)
½ teaspoon salt
Optional: 2 Tablespoons Orange or Apple Juice

Mix the honey and salt with the hot water until dissolved
Add the room temperature water and juice and let cool to room temperature before using.*


----------

